# what do i do about nat ins contributions whilst on adoption leave?



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi
im taking the full year adoption leave and wonder what happens about my national insurance contributions when i am on the 13 weeks unpaid leave?  a friend said the child benefit are all linked in with it and that i dont have to worry about not paying nat insurance during the 13 weeks but i just wanted to get a second opinion.

Julia


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi

I have no clues however why not give NI a ring

http://search2.hmrc.gov.uk/kbroker/hmrc/contactus/search.ladv?sr=0&as=1&cs=ISO-8859-1&sc=hmrc&sf=&sm=0&nh=50&ha=34&tx0=370290&fl0=__dsid:&tx1=2041&raction=view

good luck

Mez
x

/links


----------

